# Radio interference



## bc30629 (Feb 11, 2006)

I've got a LCD tv that seems to be getting some radio interference. There is some fuzz that runs through the screen and makes a hissing noise on and off. I have turned on and shut off all electrical devices in the area to see if it would stop but it wont. Is there some kind of filter i can wire into my lines to stop this interference? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You can find filters at Radio Shack. Are you sure it is electrical? Does it seem like it does anything at 60-cycles?


----------



## bc30629 (Feb 11, 2006)

Its on for like 5 seconds and then off for one, then on for 5 then off for one... ... ... ... I'm really at a loss for what this is. I have done a lot of research and unplugged every phone and network in the house, shut off every device and unplugged everything thats in use. I'm at the point where im gonna check the ground on my fridge, or maybe the motor is dieing. I'm gonna try to get a filter because the location of the problem is unfindable.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That frequency doesn't sound like straight electrical interference, but may be from something electrical that runs periodically. A computer is a possible culprit (or a microwave on defrost cycle). It's a bit too long for an electric fence, which is something I've seen here in the boondocks.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

try this from radio shack http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...&cp=2032058.2032230.2032273&parentPage=family if it is coming in on the power line there is a good chance this will stop or minimize it.

if you can make a loop and snap on the loop it will be more effective


----------



## Perfesser (Jun 2, 2003)

If it's 2 bands of 'sparklies' across the screen it's power line noise of some sort...one case I've seen like yours was a doorbell transformer. The on/off cycle indicates something with a thermal cutout in it that's overheating. Could also be the transformer in the central heat/AC unit.


----------



## Carmelink (Mar 8, 2008)

Don't assume that an off switch necessarily stops all activity. I've had at least one computer setup that made MORE interference when the computer screen was turned off!

One source of pulsed noise: a scanner radio.

Try listening to some noise samples at http://www.arrl.org/tis/info/HTML/rfi-noise/ . Good luck.


----------

